# Skin a Dock ???



## Anick88 (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous! j'aimerais quelques infos sur les skins pour modifier l'apparence du dock? j'ai téléchargé Skin a Dock mais il est impossible a utilisé il me dise de contacter la personne su logiciel pour avoir la dernière version! Connaissez-vous d'autre logiciel que clear dock pour embellir le dock?

merci

Anick.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2007)

direction customisation :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2007)

Outre jouer sur la transparence, tu peux par exemple appliquer des espaces entre les icônes. Si tu souhaites quelque chose en particulier, n'hésites pas a nous donner des liens de screenshots.


----------



## Anick88 (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a tous,je sais pas si celà peu fonctionné pour mac,je ne comprends pas très bien l'anglais,voilà un lien http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?libid=7 
sais sur Wincustomize dans: Winstep
Si vous savez comment sa marche,merci a l'avance.
Bonne journée!

Anick.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

C'est pour Windows ...


----------



## Anick88 (22 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pour Windows ...



Allo,il y a une place qui parle de permission pour mac? 
Sais vraiment dommage qu'aucun programme pour le dock de mac soit disponible


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2007)

Tu sais que les gens qui utilisent windows mangent les enfants ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Anick88 a dit:


> Allo,il y a une place qui parle de permission pour mac?
> Sais vraiment dommage qu'aucun programme pour le dock de mac soit disponible



Ben si TransparentDock ou ClearDock .


----------



## Anick88 (22 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben si TransparentDock ou ClearDock .



Oui je connais ses 2 programmes,ce que je cherche ses des fonds comme dans l'exemple que j'ai mis plus haut


----------

